# Pet Chicken Saves Family



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

*Dogs hold the title of man's best friend, and are constantly making headlines for doing all sorts of amazing things like rescuing their owners and keeping toddlers safe through freezing nights. Good for them; but there are other remarkable pets out there too you know -- like chickens, for example.Yes, I said chickens, and one amazing one helped save her owners from what could have been a deadly fire recently. Her name is Cluck Cluck, and she's one cluckin' smart bird.*

*http://thestir.cafemom.com/home_garden/148846/heroic_pet_chicken_saves_family*


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Ace  

Xxx


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's awesome! Way to go Cluck Cluck!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great that is.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Must not have wanted to become barbecue cluck. Good for her.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

That is soo sweet!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray for chickens!


----------

